
Scaleway Is Growing Too Fast - secopdev
https://blog.scaleway.com/2015/11/03/scaleway-is-growing-too-fast-out-of-stock/
======
danellis
I guess this is the downside of designing and building your own hardware. You
can't just go out and buy some more servers to rack up. You'd think they would
have ensured they had capacity before they slashed their prices, though.

